# Portable battery for Lowrance??



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

I would like to make my Lowrance portable for ice fishing. What type of battery would I need to purchase. Can I use a regular transducer or would I need an ice ducer? Thanks for your help, shorthair.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

You can use the transducer you have. If you can change the hz setting change it to 200 hz this will give you the most narrow sonar cone for seeing what is under your hole. May have to adjust the sensitivity some depending on what unit you have. When I get home after work I will see what specs are on my portable battery that came with my ice machine pack. But you could use a battery from your boat if you want to drag it around. Just use a inline fuse 3 amp I believe


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

The battery in my lowrance ice machine is a 12 volt 7.0 AH ( amp hour)?? It's about 7 inches long by 4 inches wide


----------



## shorthair (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you for your time G3guy. That answered my questions.


----------



## CarpWild (Jun 19, 2011)

G3guy.... what type of time frame do you get on the lake with your battery? I am thinking about running parallel 12volt 7 AH to run my finder....both ice fishing and on the kayak. Ice fishing I am normally out 5-6 hours, kayak normally runs me 3-4 hours on the lake....does your battery cover these hours? I'd rather just run one battery but not carry the weight of a parallel ran dual or lawn mower battery.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I fished today from about 730 am till 3 pm and barely drained a 1/4 of the battery. I have my finder in ice mode which I think helps on the battery. I never turned my finder off all day. I also have my brightness down to about the 7 setting and ping speed set to normal. After I get home I always recharge my battery with the charger that came with my ice pack. I am also adding a pic of the battery along with a size reference so you can see what I have.






. 

I have fished several full days 6-9 hrs and have never drained the battery below half. Hope this helps. Anymore question let me know. ( I'm going off the battery gauge when my finder is set on ice mode to gauge the battery level)


----------



## CarpWild (Jun 19, 2011)

Haha thanks and good point of reference for the size of battery!!!!


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I ordered a 12v 9AH battery on eBay for $18 with free shipping. I think it's the same size as the 7AH battery too. Great price and should be here by the weekend. I use the 9AH battery on my Lowrance x96 all day (12hrs) and have never run out of juice.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

G3, how can you tell how much battery is left? I'm no electrician, but it'd be great to be able to tell while out there. Thanks!



G3guy said:


> I fished today from about 730 am till 3 pm and barely drained a 1/4 of the battery. I have my finder in ice mode which I think helps on the battery. I never turned my finder off all day. I also have my brightness down to about the 7 setting and ping speed set to normal. After I get home I always recharge my battery with the charger that came with my ice pack. I am also adding a pic of the battery along with a size reference so you can see what I have.
> View attachment 106768
> .
> 
> I have fished several full days 6-9 hrs and have never drained the battery below half. Hope this helps. Anymore question let me know. ( I'm going off the battery gauge when my finder is set on ice mode to gauge the battery level)


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a lowrance elite 4hdi that I use for ice fishing and when setting the finder up I chose ice mode. Doing this it gives me a picture of a battery in lower left corner. This is what I'm using to gauge the battery level. I don't know how accurate it is but it's what I go by. If you have another model finder u may be able to find something on battery level or voltage level in "edit overlay data" I think. If you can choose the mode in settings ice mode Should be there and It may have that battery level that pops up automatically. I'm not sure


----------

